# Too Windy For Fishing



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had some worms about Noon told my wife I was going down to the river fishing.

Come back she says it was awful windy to be fishing. You catch any? Caught a mess of Goggle Eye. She says well guess it wasn't.









 big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never felt it was to windy to fish. Just some lakes get to rough to fish in the wind. Was on lake Huron once, had 4 foot swells and even in the 19 footer didn't like it and left to find a smaller body of water to fish.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I do some fly fishing. I prefer windy days. Gives me a good excuse for all the bird nests on my rod tip.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my fav Fish to eat.

Up here most people toss them back,they are more familiar with Crappy and Blue Gill.

Good Size Crappy are still plentiful but most stocks of Blue Gill are either Stunted or over Fished, But not Rock Bass.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Crappie here on the lake has to be 9", some rivers Goggle Eye have to be 9" I believe. Not so on our river. Bluegill have some size if they are small use them for Catfish.

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock;
Bluegill come of the hook too easy and die to quickly. Green sunfish--I think that is what you are calling goggle eye, are way better bait. They will live on a trotline hook for a day or more. 

Some of our farm ponds in Ok had tons of 3 to 5 inch green sunfish and I trapped them in a cloverleaf trap. My neighbor had a mile of riverfront and it was nothing for him and his brothers to catch a hundred pounds of big cats in an evening. On one of their fish-fry parties they caught over 400 pounds of cats, all on green sunfish.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Rock;
> Bluegill come of the hook too easy and die to quickly. Green sunfish--I think that is what you are calling goggle eye, are way better bait. They will live on a trotline hook for a day or more.
> 
> Some of our farm ponds in Ok had tons of 3 to 5 inch green sunfish and I trapped them in a cloverleaf trap. My neighbor had a mile of riverfront and it was nothing for him and his brothers to catch a hundred pounds of big cats in an evening. On one of their fish-fry parties they caught over 400 pounds of cats, all on green sunfish.


 
I know what you are talking about Green Sunfish and yes they make Good Bait.

Goggle Eye are a way different fish. They are like a Beefed Up Bluegill. Real thick.

http://blogs.basspro.com/blog/outdoorsite-library/goggle-eye-fishing-tactics

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks, Rock; 
I'll have to try to find some of those.
Ox


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; I got to googling goggle eyes and found a place that said they'd hit lures as well as natural baits. 

Nephew lived in W. Va for a while and said he caught fish in the clear mountain streams there with a very small Rebel Salty Craw. As it happens, I have one of those and bought another a bit larger at a garage sale a few days ago.

Ever used lures on goggle eyes?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Rock; I got to googling goggle eyes and found a place that said they'd hit lures as well as natural baits.
> 
> Nephew lived in W. Va for a while and said he caught fish in the clear mountain streams there with a very small Rebel Salty Craw. As it happens, I have one of those and bought another a bit larger at a garage sale a few days ago.
> 
> Ever used lures on goggle eyes?


Me and my Boy caught a bunch on Road Runners.







big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice string of panfish, Rock. Last time I had a big bait of those was down in La. Friend and I went out and caught a bucket full, cleaned them and had a fish-fry with just the two of us and our wives. That's been maybe fifty years ago. We caught them out of a drowned locust tree with thorns four inches long. Fits; the book says they are to be found in thick cover.

I grew up down on the Gulf coast, and we did not even keep fish that small. I had to come inland to find out what good eating they are.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; there is a big tackle store near me and I'm going over there in the next day or two to pick up some Road Runners. Folks tell me they are good for Crappie too. Do you favor any particular color combination for those goggle eyes? 

I think they offer them separately and in packages that contain several different bodies that can be put on the hook.

Between your Road Runner and the little Rebel Craw I should be able to catch one or two fish. I never go out without a box of worms, so I won't get totally skunked.


----------

